# Tropheus moliro fry are dying



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I got a 150 gallon with 4 tropheus moliro at 4 inches and about 12 of their babies about 1 inch big. They live peacefully with 10 demasoni cichlids. In the last week I lost 5 babies. What's going on?

Water parameters are mint and no sign of illness on any fish. Lost 2 demasoni on bloat tho in the last 2 months.

Any advice what is happening to the fry and why they are dying?
Thanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sounds as if the demasoni might have ate a few and died of bloat as a result? idk


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Don't think so cause I the dead fry are floating on top of tank. So they didn't touch them. Demasoni eat more vegetable based food anyways


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

do a water test and give us a reading of all the water parameter. GH/KH/PH, anmonia, Nitrite and nitrate. The fact that fish dying of bloat suggest they are in stress.

Tropheus are not for beginner hobbyist. They are one of the few that gets stress easy and bloat.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I've been in the hobby for about 10 years but I never had tropheus. I will give you all the water parameters asap


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

ok so here it is. The tests are done with hagen nutrafin drop test kit. 
Nitrite 0.1 Nitrate 0.4 ammonia 0.3 PH 8.1 GH at 7 drops so 140 KH at 8 drops so 80.

I thing the GH might be a little bit on the low side. What do you think?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you should not have any nitrite and anmonia at all. With high ph, anmonia affects fish more so than say ph at 6.4, How long have the tank cycled for before you add the tropheus?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

about 2 years i would say.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

had lots of yellow labs in it before


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, tropheus does get bloat easily. try lightly feed your tank and monitor your water parameter. Your anmonia and nitrite should be zero.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Ok thanks for your help


----------

